# Long time lurker here..



## Vandykebrizown (Nov 26, 2019)

What's going on fam? Like the title says, long time lurker here coming out of the shadows to hopefully contribute something meaningful! Big thanks to all the members here for helping us noobs make it through! Bud porn from my first legal grow here in OR for tax. Strain is 3 bears og x sour livers from mephisto.


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 27, 2019)

Nice first effort, welcome to RIU!


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 30, 2019)

Welcome and good luck noob


----------

